# Thankyou from Diesel.



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

He is feeling much better today. He went for his first run in two weeks and was so happy! He even ate all his dinner and is now sleeping soundly. He still has another few days of antibiotics to take but I thought I would share some Diesel pics from today as a thankyou from eveyone who prayed for him.

Stalking Willow.











My boy and me.










Happy Diesel!! I love his expression.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeah Diesel!! I am sure Wilow is THRILLED to be stalked by you again!! :wavey:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a big sweet boy... I'm so glad he's on the mend


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that's brilliant news Lisa, that Diesel had us all worried. He's looking good and I bet Willow is happy now as well


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That's wonderful news, he looks great! I'm happy


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Diesel looks like he's definitely feeling better. That was surely a really nasty bug he had there Lisa, I'm sure you're glad he's back on his feet.

What a handsome boy!!!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Lisa, having your handsome boy feel so much better is a wonderful Christmas gift!!! He looks quite happy and alert in those photos.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

SO glad to hear that Diessel is doing better. He's gorgeous and I like to see his happy, feeling better face.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love that long tongue hanging out. You can just see the happiness in his face to be out running and stalking his girl again. Diesel is just a gorgeous boy.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Way to go Diesel, pleased you are feeling better, now no more worrying us all like that, hugs from Honey Jade and me.


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

Now that's the Diesel I fell in love with.... Way to go Deisel!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So nice to see a giant smile back on Diesel's face.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Glad*

I am so very happy your Diesel is doing well!!

he is JUST GORGEOUS!!! WOW!!!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

great to see him looking so well


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

What a relief!!! Now you can enjoy the holidays!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

What a handsome boy and he looks so very happy! Diesel - do not worry your momma and all of us again, do you hear? What a scare!!! You'd hardly know it now..........Well done.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so glad your handsome Diesel is doing better.
What a scare!

I hope he has a wonderful holiday (and you too!).


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So pleased he is better. He looks very happy to be out and about again- tormenting his sister. He's looking good.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

wow - look at that look he's giving you. that boy loves you something fierce!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww... look at him, all bright-eyed and happy! 
I'm so glad he's feeling better!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Great to see Diesel out and about again. The look on his face in the 2nd pic says it all "I'm a mummy's boy and proud to say it".

Diesel - no more scaring your mum and us please


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a beautiful happy boy! Just in time for Santa! So happy for you all! Merry Christmas!!


----------

